# What YSL are you using today?



## Moxisox

Today in my passenger seat is the Lou Camera bag. I attached the tassel to the hardware so it doesn’t slide around on the strap. One of my favorites this time of year


----------



## HavPlenty

I like this thread. I was wondering why there wasn't one in this forum.  

Not carrying YSL today but will keep this thread in mind when I do.


----------



## Aahmee1

Moxisox said:


> Today in my passenger seat is the Lou Camera bag. I attached the tassel to the hardware so it doesn’t slide around on the strap. One of my favorites this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322935


What a coincidence! Actually had my Lou camera bag in beige/dusty pink in the front seat today, and thought of taking a picture, but didn’t as I was already driving  Great idea with the tassel, I don’t like how it moves up and down the strap, will definitely try this hack!


----------



## keishapie1973

I’m carrying one of my favorites… rouge Niki…


----------



## Moxisox

Aahmee1 said:


> What a coincidence! Actually had my Lou camera bag in beige/dusty pink in the front seat today, and thought of taking a picture, but didn’t as I was already driving  Great idea with the tassel, I don’t like how it moves up and down the strap, will definitely try this hack!


It has worked really well so far. I’m not of fan of it sliding around on the strap either. The beige color is so stunning.



keishapie1973 said:


> I’m carrying one of my favorites… rouge Niki…
> 
> View attachment 5323549


Love red with SHW. The Niki seems like it would be such a comfortable bag to carry. What size is this one?


----------



## keishapie1973

Moxisox said:


> It has worked really well so far. I’m not of fan of it sliding around on the strap either. The beige color is so stunning.
> 
> 
> Love red with SHW. The Niki seems like it would be such a comfortable bag to carry. What size is this one?



Thanks!!! It’s a size medium. We are also bag twins on the camera bag. It’s my most used bag. Definitely a forever part of my collection…


----------



## rosewang924

keishapie1973 said:


> I’m carrying one of my favorites… rouge Niki…
> 
> View attachment 5323549



WOW!! Such a stunning color,  I have one coming today, can't wait to get it.


----------



## rosewang924

keishapie1973 said:


> I’m carrying one of my favorites… rouge Niki…
> 
> View attachment 5323549




LOVE!!


----------



## keishapie1973

rosewang924 said:


> WOW!! Such a stunning color,  I have one coming today, can't wait to get it.





rosewang924 said:


> LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325154



Thank you!!! It’s so versatile and easy to carry. Enjoy your gorgeous bag….


----------



## rosewang924

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! It’s so versatile and easy to carry. Enjoy your gorgeous bag….



Thank you, you too!!


----------



## mellany4556

I purchased my first YSL bag today


----------



## Moxisox

mellany4556 said:


> I purchased my first YSL bag today
> View attachment 5325461


Congrats!!  It’s Gorgeous. I’ve been eyeing that color online lately. Is that the grey khaki?


----------



## mellany4556

Moxisox said:


> Congrats!!  It’s Gorgeous. I’ve been eyeing that color online lately. Is that the grey khaki?


Thank you! This will be the first of many I’m sure. Yes, the it’s grey khaki. It’s such a lovely color.


----------



## keishapie1973

mellany4556 said:


> I purchased my first YSL bag today
> View attachment 5325461


Congrats!!! What a beautiful color…


----------



## Coach Superfan

rosewang924 said:


> LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325154


Gorgeous! I think this is one of my all time favorite colors. It looks good on just about any brand of bag.


----------



## CapitalMom

I just received my very first YSL bag today! Can’t wait to take her out on the town


----------



## Moxisox

CapitalMom said:


> I just received my very first YSL bag today! Can’t wait to take her out on the town


Congrats!!! That’s a great choice. Enjoy!


----------



## Moxisox

One of the things I love about this clutch (besides the price point) is it can fit the LV Felicie inserts perfectly.


----------



## jietan0526

！！


----------



## Grande Latte

keishapie1973 said:


> I’m carrying one of my favorites… rouge Niki…
> 
> View attachment 5323549


Are the chains on the Niki heavy? It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

Grande Latte said:


> Are the chains on the Niki heavy? It's a gorgeous bag.



Thank you. I don’t think they are heavy. I keep coming back to this bag. It’s quickly becoming my most carried. It’s very comfortable…


----------



## susu1

Moxisox said:


> Today in my passenger seat is the Lou Camera bag. I attached the tassel to the hardware so it doesn’t slide around on the strap. One of my favorites t
> 
> 
> mellany4556 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! This will be the first of many I’m sure. Yes, the it’s grey khaki. It’s such a lovely color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.  Ijust ordered the camera bag in classic black with gold hardware.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moxisox

Gorgeous combo! This is such a great bag, and easy to use. Can’t wait to see pics.


----------



## HavPlenty

Using my lovely black w/silver hardware medium puffer today. This bag is such a joy to carry. So soft and light.


----------



## mellany4556

Moxisox said:


> One of the things I love about this clutch (besides the price point) is it can fit the LV Felicie inserts perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331664
> View attachment 5331663





Moxisox said:


> One of the things I love about this clutch (besides the price point) is it can fit the LV Felicie inserts perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331664
> View attachment 5331663


Do I need a Felicie?


----------



## mellany4556

mellany4556 said:


> Do I need a Felicie?


----------



## Moxisox

mellany4556 said:


> Do I need a Felicie?


I think it’s a good choice if you’re looking for a small WOC. It’s pretty popular. I ended up buying the inserts off fashionphile, because after I originally bought it, I returned it (too small for me), but I really liked the inserts.
This YSL clutch will fit more than the Felicie.


----------



## mellany4556

Moxisox said:


> I think it’s a good choice if you’re looking for a small WOC. It’s pretty popular. I ended up buying the inserts off fashionphile, because after I originally bought it, I returned it (too small for me), but I really liked the inserts.
> This YSL clutch will fit more than the Felicie.


I’m worried it may be too small for me as well. I just love the overall look of it.


----------



## HavPlenty

My Large LouLou Shopper today.


----------



## HavPlenty

Why am I the only one posting in this thread? 

I'm on a silver jewelry kick right now. So I've been rocking my YSLs with the silver hardware. Here is my LouLou. My very first YSL.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> Why am I the only one posting in this thread?
> 
> I'm on a silver jewelry kick right now. So I've been rocking my YSLs with the silver hardware. Here is my LouLou. My very first YSL.
> 
> View attachment 5347092


Love your Loulou! Is that the medium? There’s something about the YSL black with SHW combo that I can’t resist. Gorgeous! I changed into my small puffer today.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Love your Loulou! Is that the medium? There’s something about the YSL black with SHW combo that I can’t resist. Gorgeous! I changed into my small puffer today.
> View attachment 5347105


Thank you! I have to keep myself from buying more black w/silver hardware. Yes it's the medium. Love your puffer too. 

We pretty much have some of the same items. I have that case from the Pochette Felecie and that exact key thingy from LV.  My hardware turned silver on it and I had to send it in for replacement. Took about 4 weeks. But I love that little thing. I use it everyday.


----------



## Pkac

Have used my denim puffer most days this week - such a comfortable and easy bag to wear!


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> Thank you! I have to keep myself from buying more black w/silver hardware. Yes it's the medium. Love your puffer too.
> 
> We pretty much have some of the same items. I have that case from the Pochette Felecie and that exact key thingy from LV.  My hardware turned silver on it and I had to send it in for replacement. Took about 4 weeks. But I love that little thing. I use it everyday.


I’m the same way, and have to be careful or all my bags will black with SHW!  


Pkac said:


> Have used my denim puffer most days this week - such a comfortable and easy bag to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347790


That’s such a great color of denim too.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Pkac said:


> Have used my denim puffer most days this week - such a comfortable and easy bag to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347790


I’m generally not a fan of denim bags but I feel this style completely lands it.


----------



## Moxisox

Decided to change into my spring/summer Mini Puffer in hopes it’d bring warm weather today! (It didn’t work ) I did shorten the strap to make it shoulder length which I really like with this size.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Decided to change into my spring/summer Mini Puffer in hopes it’d bring warm weather today! (It didn’t work ) I did shorten the strap to make it shoulder length which I really like with this size.
> View attachment 5349442


You are a brave soul to carry that white-ish bag. It is a beauty though.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> You are a brave soul to carry that white-ish bag. It is a beauty though.


Thanks! My bags rarely make it off my passengers seat lately, so it should stay pristine for quite a while.


----------



## zedyas

The mini Becky is my go-to bag. It's so durable, comfortable, fits everything I need, and won't die in the snow! Not a super flattering picture, but I'm in love with her. Just went grocery shopping with snow blowing everywhere


----------



## Chzbrg

I bought this shopper for work. I love the minimalist look and it carries so much. It is so lightweight too, great because I carry my laptop and I don't need extra weight.


----------



## keishapie1973

In my camera bag today…


----------



## scaredycat

mellany4556 said:


> Thank you! This will be the first of many I’m sure. Yes, the it’s grey khaki. It’s such a lovely color.


Love this color! What kind of undertone does it have? Was wondering if I could wear with cool colors.


----------



## IntheOcean

Moxisox said:


> Love your Loulou! Is that the medium? There’s something about the YSL black with SHW combo that I can’t resist. Gorgeous! I changed into my small puffer today.
> View attachment 5347105





keishapie1973 said:


> In my camera bag today…
> 
> View attachment 5352252


Beauties!  Love YSL's silver hardware.


----------



## vastare

My Vicky bag. Cannot take my eyes off this bag as to how stunning it is.......


----------



## HavPlenty

vastare said:


> My Vicky bag. Cannot take my eyes off this bag as to how stunning it is.......


It looks lovely on you. Your sunroom is nice!


----------



## vastare

Thank you


----------



## HavPlenty

Small Black LouLou w/gold hardware. Love to pair it with leopard prints.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Today in my passenger seat is the Lou Camera bag. I attached the tassel to the hardware so it doesn’t slide around on the strap. One of my favorites this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322935


I couldn't figure out how to attach mine to the hardware.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> I couldn't figure out how to attach mine to the hardware.



Here are some pics on how I looped it through. I’ve had it like this since I bought it about a year ago, and it’s worked out great.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Here are some pics on how I looped it through. I’ve had it like this since I bought it about a year ago, and it’s worked out great.
> 
> View attachment 5356904
> View attachment 5356905
> View attachment 5356906


Thank You! Unfortunately my tassel is different. I have a plate on one end and then is no way to get it through. It doesn't have the slit where you looped it either. Bummer.


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> Thank You! Unfortunately my tassel is different. I have a plate on one end and then is no way to get it through. It doesn't have the slit where you looped it either. Bummer.


Oh no. That stinks.  I forgot they changed the tassel in 2020-ish.


----------



## Moxisox

Moving into my Mini Puffer today. I was surprised how similar in size she is with the Lou Camera bag. Everything I had in the camera bag fit in my Puffer.


----------



## HavPlenty

Moxisox said:


> Moving into my Mini Puffer today. I was surprised how similar in size she is with the Lou Camera bag. Everything I had in the camera bag fit in my Puffer.
> View attachment 5358619


Is that the mini puffer?


----------



## Moxisox

HavPlenty said:


> Is that the mini puffer?


Yea, this is the mini size. I have the small size too that I use more in the fall and winter. I’ve started getting my Mini back out with spring around the corner.


----------



## AH673

HavPlenty said:


> My Large LouLou Shopper today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344417


I love these. I wish they still made them.


----------



## AH673

HavPlenty said:


> Why am I the only one posting in this thread?
> 
> I'm on a silver jewelry kick right now. So I've been rocking my YSLs with the silver hardware. Here is my LouLou. My very first YSL.
> 
> View attachment 5347092


is this the medium?


----------



## HavPlenty

AH673 said:


> is this the medium?


Yes.


----------



## HavPlenty

AH673 said:


> I love these. I wish they still made them.


I love it too. I found it on Fashionphile a couple of years ago.


----------



## HavPlenty

Last YSL before I switch out to another brand. Lou Camera Bag black on black. I have a love hate relationship with this bag but I just can't quit it, lol.


----------



## AH673

HavPlenty said:


> Last YSL before I switch out to another brand. Lou Camera Bag black on black. I have a love hate relationship with this bag but I just can't quit it, lol.
> 
> View attachment 5359560


Uh oh, why the hate? I was going to order it tonight.  Pausing....


----------



## HavPlenty

AH673 said:


> Uh oh, why the hate? I was going to order it tonight.  Pausing....


I had to send it in for repair already. The glazing on the little strap holders had worn all the way off. They repaired it quickly but I'm nervous about it happening again. The look of the bag did not hit me like it should. Didn't have that pop. I figured it was because of the leather strap and the black on black.  On the plus side, the bag is ridiculously comfortable to wear. I always reach for it when I need a smaller bag. The leather on the bag is just beautiful and flawless to this day. And I've worn it a lot.   I was worried about corner rub but so far nothing. So I am happy about that.  The glazing rubbing off is a big turn off and is the main reason why have not bought another one in a different color though I am tempted.


----------



## Tyler_JP

My much-loved Sac de jour - she was my first-ever luxury handbag purchase, so she will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Moxisox

Tyler_JP said:


> My much-loved Sac de jour - she was my first-ever luxury handbag purchase, so she will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> View attachment 5360077


Gorgeous color!


----------



## HavPlenty

Tyler_JP said:


> My much-loved Sac de jour - she was my first-ever luxury handbag purchase, so she will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> View attachment 5360077


Oh my god this is immaculate! Such a beautiful blue. SDJ is such understated elegant bag.


----------



## scaredycat

My first YSL! So thrilled about this little cutie because I know it will be a daily bag for me.  I had the chance to get one 2 yrs ago at an airport duty free for $1100 CAD. (!) Kicking myself for not taking the plunge then but I think I found my go-to brand  I’m still waiting for my mini lou puffer in beige. It should be here soon too. I actually ordered it first so technically that’s  my first purchase. Can’t wait to feel that lambskin that everyone’s raving about!


----------



## HavPlenty

scaredycat said:


> My first YSL! So thrilled about this little cutie because I know it will be a daily bag for me.  I had the chance to get one 2 yrs ago at an airport duty free for $1100 CAD. (!) Kicking myself for not taking the plunge then but I think I found my go-to brand  I’m still waiting for my mini lou puffer in beige. It should be here soon too. I actually ordered it first so technically that’s  my first purchase. Can’t wait to feel that lambskin that everyone’s raving about!


This looks fabulous on you!


----------



## scaredycat

HavPlenty said:


> This looks fabulous on you!


Thank you! I just got the mini puffer..omg, I also love it! Will post tomorrow.


----------



## WinSailor

Loving my new Lou camera bag!


----------



## hellopatricia

It’s been a hot, hot minute since I’ve last used this key pouch. Decided she needs her moment to shine again.


----------



## scaredycat

Working from home even pre-pandemic, it’s nice to dress up one day a week for church  Really enjoying my mini Lou.


----------



## HavPlenty

scaredycat said:


> Working from home even pre-pandemic, it’s nice to dress up one day a week for church  Really enjoying my mini Lou.


Love how you styled this! Jacket and Boots are a nice touch!


----------



## iamthecutest

This new beauty at work  medium denim puffer


----------



## lvr4shoes

vastare said:


> My Vicky bag. Cannot take my eyes off this bag as to how stunning it is.......


Is this a small or medium?


----------



## Moxisox

iamthecutest said:


> This new beauty at work  medium denim puffer
> View attachment 5372799


That color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## iamthecutest

Moxisox said:


> That color is gorgeous!!!


Thanks!  I was having a tough time deciding if I'd keep it because I went in wanting the large envelope bag or medium leather puffer.  I figure that will be around when I get another in November but this one won't


----------



## vastare

lvr4shoes said:


> Is this a small or medium?


Medium and I love her


----------



## hellopatricia

Making an effort to use this WOC more this year. (featuring this delicious ube & milk swirl soft serve with custard filing taiyaki)


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

First time using my matelasse monogram clutch in noir.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Green Goddess!


----------



## elle.xo

Small LouLou with my new cardholder


----------



## Moxisox

Tyler_JP said:


> Green Goddess!



Fantastic color for spring/summer!


----------



## TinyB

Using this carefree beauty today


----------



## elle.xo

TinyB said:


> Using this carefree beauty today
> 
> View attachment 5388306


I love this bag it’s so carefree !


----------



## TinyB

elle.xo said:


> I love this bag it’s so carefree !


Thank you  . It's my go to bag for weekend trips


----------



## noko_lxury

Chzbrg said:


> I bought this shopper for work. I love the minimalist look and it carries so much. It is so lightweight too, great because I carry my laptop and I don't need extra weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351931


I am looking at purchasing this one for graduate school! What is the quality like? I am wanting it to last 2+ years of everyday use!


----------



## _vee

Used my black on black YSL large WOC yesterday


----------



## Moxisox

_vee said:


> Used my black on black YSL large WOC yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5399306


Love how sleek the black on black is!


----------



## _vee

Moxisox said:


> Love how sleek the black on black is!


I’m obsessed!


----------



## _vee

Moxisox said:


> Today in my passenger seat is the Lou Camera bag. I attached the tassel to the hardware so it doesn’t slide around on the strap. One of my favorites this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322935


Beautiful bag and thank you for starting this much needed thread!


----------



## _vee

Wanted to share a few more photos of my YSL WOC’s on the go. It’s the perfect little bag for a dinner date or shopping trip  I’m loving my card holder too. So pretty and the quality is great.


----------



## RachelVerinder

Casual Friday with my new to me Emmanuelle star-studded bucket !
Found it yesterday in a fabulous secondhand shop, and love it!


----------



## _vee

Using my mix matelasse WOC and card holder  I’m so obsessed with this card holder. Thinking of getting another one in a different colour


----------



## mellany4556

Moxisox said:


> Today in my passenger seat is the Lou Camera bag. I attached the tassel to the hardware so it doesn’t slide around on the strap. One of my favorites this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322935


I love this!


----------



## keishapie1973

My new taupe Lou…


----------



## Moxisox

keishapie1973 said:


> My new taupe Lou…
> 
> View attachment 5410016



Such a nice neutral. I’ve been wanting a dark beige piece, but I think I may like taupe better.


----------



## keishapie1973

Moxisox said:


> Such a nice neutral. I’ve been wanting a dark beige piece, but I think I may like taupe better.



Thank you. Yes, I was debating between the two but felt like the taupe was a more year-round color…


----------



## MeghaJ17

_vee said:


> Wanted to share a few more photos of my YSL WOC’s on the go. It’s the perfect little bag for a dinner date or shopping trip  I’m loving my card holder too. So pretty and the quality is great.
> 
> View attachment 5399470
> View attachment 5399472
> View attachment 5399478
> View attachment 5399476
> View attachment 5399477
> View attachment 5399471
> View attachment 5399473
> View attachment 5399475
> View attachment 5399474


I see the YSL Libre and the Libre Intense I think. Could I get your views on which one you like and why? 

Fantastic collection BTW


----------



## Moxisox

Always happy to use one of my puffers! They are still some of my favorite bags in my collection. That’s squishy softness never gets old.


----------



## Caspin22

Moxisox said:


> Always happy to use one of my puffers! They are still some of my favorite bags in my collection. That’s squishy softness never gets old.
> 
> View attachment 5417717



Gorgeous!  I have a Medium Puffer coming from Vitkac, black with SHW, and I can't wait to squish her!!


----------



## Tina1010

Spending the weekend with this baby! My first YSL!


----------



## Tina1010

keishapie1973 said:


> My new taupe Lou…
> 
> View attachment 5410016


I love the loulou!! I want one in light beige.


----------



## couturequeen

Errands day.


----------



## keishapie1973

Tina1010 said:


> I love the loulou!! I want one in light beige.



Thank you. Light beige is beautiful…


----------



## keishapie1973

I hesitated to buy the small lou Lou because I mostly wear casual clothes. But, now, I thinks it looks great with almost everything…


----------



## Sassy

keishapie1973 said:


> I hesitated to buy the small lou Lou because I mostly wear casual clothes. But, now, I thinks it looks great with almost everything…
> View attachment 5419181


Looks great on you! Totally agree, I think the taupe looks great with everything!


----------



## avocado1

Sassy said:


> Looks great on you! Totally agree, I think the taupe looks great with everything!


Love both the taupe and dark beige colors and was debating between them for a long time. I just got the dark beige and loveeeeee it! It is a very practical bag too - lightweight and fits all my everyday essentials.


----------



## keishapie1973

Sassy said:


> Looks great on you! Totally agree, I think the taupe looks great with everything!



Thank you…


----------



## Krystelle_S

East West tote at work with me. Back in the office 2 days a week so I wanted something more lowkey than my Gucci Ophidia tote but slightly classier than my Longchamp. $965 from Harvey Nichols plus 4% cash back on Rakuten.


----------



## Moxisox

Krystelle_S said:


> East West tote at work with me. Back in the office 2 days a week so I wanted something more lowkey than my Gucci Ophidia tote but slightly classier than my Longchamp. $965 from Harvey Nichols plus 4% cash back on Rakuten.
> View attachment 5422358


Beautiful bag! Sounds like you got a great deal on it.


----------



## Nonna1982

My little sunshine


----------



## cataleya

My le5à7 came with me to work. This bag is my current favourite


----------



## pearlgrass

keishapie1973 said:


> I hesitated to buy the small lou Lou because I mostly wear casual clothes. But, now, I thinks it looks great with almost everything…
> View attachment 5419181



The small Lou Lou looks PERFECT on you


----------



## ladidalola

One of my current favorites! She's in my weekend rotation ☺️


----------



## Litsa

cataleya said:


> My le5à7 came with me to work. This bag is my current favourite



How do you like using this bag? Does it stay on the shoulder?


----------



## keishapie1973

pearlgrass said:


> The small Lou Lou looks PERFECT on you



Thank you..


----------



## cataleya

Litsa said:


> How do you like using this bag? Does it stay on the shoulder?


It does ! when filled with stuffs( i carry my victorine wallet, 6key holder and mini pochette accessoires in the bag). Sits comfortably on the shoulder.  
If it's empty, yes it slips off shoulder. 
Hope that helps


----------



## teralpar

Loving my Lou Camera Bag in Dark Beige!


----------



## _vee

Dinner and drinks tonight


----------



## Luxlynx

I take my new matte croc with GHW out.


----------



## jknicolas

This is my current bag, loving the sunflower color around summer time.


----------



## _vee

BOTD for the weekend


----------



## MonAmie

I love this bag for sunny days


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Lou Camera- Raffia


----------



## HavPlenty

monet_notthepainter said:


> Lou Camera- Raffia



Pretty summer bag!


----------



## HavPlenty

MonAmie said:


> View attachment 5445438
> 
> I love this bag for sunny days


Perfect summer look!


----------



## MegPoort

WinSailor said:


> Loving my new Lou camera bag!
> 
> View attachment 5369215


may I ask what color this is? Is it crema soft?? It's lovely.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

on a night out


----------



## MeadowM

Moxisox said:


> Today in my passenger seat is the Lou Camera bag. I attached the tassel to the hardware so it doesn’t slide around on the strap. One of my favorites this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322935


Do you still love it? This may sound funny but I'm 54 and wondering if perhaps it's too young for me. I have the raffia one and it's been perfect for travel this summer. Really want this one but am hesitating for some reason.


----------



## Tina1010

MeadowM said:


> Do you still love it? This may sound funny but I'm 54 and wondering if perhaps it's too young for me. I have the raffia one and it's been perfect for travel this summer. Really want this one but am hesitating for some reason.


I personally think it's perfect for any age! I've seen older women carry it and it looks just fine. 
In fact one of the reasons I also purchased it was because its a classic and will not go out of style so if I take good care of it, I can carry it around when I'm older as well.  I'm 37 so not really young any more lol.


----------



## Moxisox

MeadowM said:


> Do you still love it? This may sound funny but I'm 54 and wondering if perhaps it's too young for me. I have the raffia one and it's been perfect for travel this summer. Really want this one but am hesitating for some reason.


It’s still my favorite camera bag. I say if you love it, go for it! I’m in my 40’s, and don’t think it looks too young at all.


----------



## HavPlenty

MeadowM said:


> Do you still love it? This may sound funny but I'm 54 and wondering if perhaps it's too young for me. I have the raffia one and it's been perfect for travel this summer. Really want this one but am hesitating for some reason.


I'm over 60 and its one of my most used bags. That bag goes with me on all trips. I did have an issue with it but SL took care of it and I still use it. I have a Gucci Marmont as well and love both camera bag styles. The leather strap makes the bag low key and I used to wish it had a chain strap. However, it is super comfortable so there is the trade -off there. I want to post a pic but they come out way too big now.


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> I'm over 60 and its one of my most used bags. That bag goes with me on all trips. I did have an issue with it but SL took care of it and I still use it. I have a Gucci Marmont as well and love both camera bag styles. The leather strap makes the bag low key and I used to wish it had a chain strap. However, it is super comfortable so there is the trade -off there. I want to post a pic but they come out way too big now.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Love this look!


----------



## HavPlenty

Tyler_JP said:


> Love this look!



What bag is that?


----------



## Tyler_JP

HavPlenty said:


> What bag is that?


Nano Sac de Jour Genuine Shearling Tote​


----------



## HavPlenty

Tyler_JP said:


> Nano Sac de Jour Genuine Shearling Tote​


Super nice!


----------



## _vee

Last night


----------



## Moxisox

_vee said:


> Last night
> 
> View attachment 5590863
> 
> View attachment 5590864


Looks delicious!! Also, love the black on black.


----------



## _vee

Moxisox said:


> Looks delicious!! Also, love the black on black.


Thank you!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Hi everyone, does anyone of you have the royal blue loulou puffer? I just wanna know how saturated it is.

How are your puffers in the long run? Do they get scratched easily. This will be my first YSL bag so I wanna know the pros and cons. Thanks!


----------



## Moxisox

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone of you have the royal blue loulou puffer? I just wanna know how saturated it is.
> 
> How are your puffers in the long run? Do they get scratched easily. This will be my first YSL bag so I wanna know the pros and cons. Thanks!


I have 2 puffers (black and storm grey), and they have both held up very well. Lambskin is more delicate than calfskin, (most puffers are lambskin) so they will be prone to scuffs and cornerwear more then their grain de poudre leather (which is very hardy), but for lambskin I think the puffers hold up quite well.


----------



## absolutpink

_vee said:


> Last night
> 
> View attachment 5590863
> 
> View attachment 5590864



Love the black on black! And the tacos look delicious, they look like the street chicken tacos from Earls


----------



## _vee

absolutpink said:


> Love the black on black! And the tacos look delicious, they look like the street chicken tacos from Earls


Thank you!! It was Earls  they were so good!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I’m taking this beauty out for the first time today!


----------



## Moxisox

MahoganyQT said:


> I’m taking this beauty out for the first time today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607921


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Moxisox said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## brnicutie

I took my puffer out for lunch.


----------



## keishapie1973

I’ve been in my Niki since the beginning of the month…


----------



## notsogirly

First time using this beauty today!


----------



## vastare

Peek into my Small Loulou bag!


----------



## llogie

Nikki belt bag


----------



## GirlWithTheMostCake

Small YSL Monogram Leather bag that I bought yesterday. Just what I need for running around.


----------



## Cherries and wine

GirlWithTheMostCake said:


> Small YSL Monogram Leather bag that I bought yesterday. Just what I need for running around.
> View attachment 5612985


What color is this? It’s so pretty!


----------



## GirlWithTheMostCake

Cherries and wine said:


> What color is this? It’s so pretty!


It's black, but in certain lighting it has that tint to it.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My lovely College


----------



## agashi

This looks exactly what I want it, top handle with strap so versatile.


----------



## snibor

brnicutie said:


> I took my puffer out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608249


How are you enjoying this bag?  I’ve been looking for a black bag with silver hardware


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> How are you enjoying this bag?  I’ve been looking for a black bag with silver hardware


I love it. It's buttery soft and so nice. I went back and got the dusty grey one.


----------



## HavPlenty

Luxlynx said:


> I take my new matte croc with GHW out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439585


Beautiful!


----------



## Moxisox

Mini Puffer in Storm for today! I don’t think I’ll ever tire of my puffers. Sooooo soft!


----------



## cathavenicethings

Moxisox said:


> Mini Puffer in Storm for today! I don’t think I’ll ever tire of my puffers. Sooooo soft!


Yes!  Puffers are so soft and squishy and comfortable!  I haven't seen that color storm in person but have been wondering, does it look purple-ish in some lighting?  I feel like in some of the pics from retailers it looks a bit like an inky purple gray.


----------



## Moxisox

cathavenicethings said:


> Yes!  Puffers are so soft and squishy and comfortable!  I haven't seen that color storm in person but have been wondering, does it look purple-ish in some lighting?  I feel like in some of the pics from retailers it looks a bit like an inky purple gray.


Storm is one of my favorite YSL colors. It is definitely a cool toned grey, but I’ve never noticed any purple undertones IRL. I attached a picture in more natural lighting if that helps.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Moxisox said:


> Storm is one of my favorite YSL colors. It is definitely a cool toned grey, but I’ve never noticed any purple undertones IRL. I attached a picture in more natural lighting if that helps.


Gorgeous!  Thanks for the pic!  I can see why it is one of your favorite YSL colors!!


----------



## keishapie1973

I’m carry my taupe small Lou Lou…


----------



## Antigone

Moxisox said:


> Storm is one of my favorite YSL colors. It is definitely a cool toned grey, but I’ve never noticed any purple undertones IRL. I attached a picture in more natural lighting if that helps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654510



I saw a loulou in this colour and I gasped - it was breathtaking.


----------



## LVinStLouie

Night at the theater with my beautiful clutch!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

YSL medium envelope in supple as crossbody


----------



## GoingRogue

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> First time using my matelasse monogram clutch in noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384532


I’m thinking of getting this one !! It’s beautiful


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

Love_N_Lune said:


> YSL medium envelope in supple as crossbody


^It looks great on you! It seems like it could be both casual and dressy. I just ordered one also in supple leather and will be receiving it today. How are you liking this bag especially in the supple leather? Is it a very soft leather that could lose its shape or? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

xMsxPhantasyx said:


> ^It looks great on you! It seems like it could be both casual and dressy. I just ordered one also in supple leather and will be receiving it today. How are you liking this bag especially in the supple leather? Is it a very soft leather that could lose its shape or? Thank you in advance!


Thank you!

The leather had a plasticky smell that lingered for a week. I doubted it’s authenticity until I verified with one at the SL store. The quilted calfskin leather is soft and the handbag is very structured. I try not to arm squeeze the bag when wearing on shoulder. I plan to wear this for dressier occasions, dates, brunch etc. Also, oddly, I found this envelope bag holds slightly less than my LV Alma BB.


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

Love_N_Lune said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The leather had a plasticky smell that lingered for a week. I doubted it’s authenticity until I verified with one at the SL store. The quilted calfskin leather is soft and the handbag is very structured. I try not to arm squeeze the bag when wearing on shoulder. I plan to wear this for dressier occasions, dates, brunch etc. Also, oddly, I found this envelope bag holds slightly less than my LV Alma BB.


^Thank you for your response! I just received mines last night. I agree, the leather is smooth but it's still structured. I was afraid that it was going to be so soft to the point where it'll lose its shape, but so far, it seems like it won't as long as I don't smoosh it or store it incorrectly. Yeah I think because the sides fold in so there's less space than it looks. It's ok for me, as I don't carry too many things even daily. Thanks again for your input! Happy New Year!


----------



## Louish

Today I wore my brand new black on black medium envelope! I had originally bought a Gucci small shoulder bag but due to a faulty chain & scuffs on the hardware I ended up returning & buying this one instead. Couldn’t be happier! I love how it looks ladylike (shape, chain, quilting) & edgy (black hardware) all at the same time! It’s smaller than the Gucci due to the structured shape but I do like that it won’t stretch & scratch as  easily. It elevates my outfits so I’m super happy (can you tell this is my first YSL ). I’m now thinking about getting a card holder to free up space.


----------

